# Gutted.. 24hrs old.. and the paint is cracking :(



## 89451 (May 23, 2005)

Guys,

I'm sat here typing this just 24 hours after arriving home with our *brand new* AutoSleeper Trident. When examing the vehicle upon pickup we noticed nothing (and in fact don't think it was there), but only 160 miles down the motorway and we've got this:










My question to you is what you think I should do? Should I just let them repair it? ..will it ever be 'as new' again with any repair job? Should I ask for compensation? ..or even a new van?

I can't tell you how upset we are, we just can't afford all this hassle 

Ian & Caz


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Oooh nasty :x 
I feel for you  

Knowledgeable people will be along soon - good luck.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Goodness that does not look good. So sorry this has happened to your brand new van. I have no idea what could possibly be causing it and I hope it can be fixed easily for you.
Hopefully some more knowledgable person will be able to tell you what it is and how they can fix it. Meantime you have my sympathy.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Ian Caz

I do feel for you on this , however you now must let your head rule your thoughts not your heart, Reject it and ask for compensation also, the law is very firmly on your side, do not delay any further.

Whilst this damage may not be stopping you from using the van I would advice that you reject the vehicle now, with such a bad experience in the first hours of ownership you will not have that warm fuzzy feeling that you should be experiencing now and the next few months.

You can opt for them to repair, however only you can answer whether you will have confidence in the van again, do you really want to be worrying about the rest of the paint etc every time you use it.

Disappointment now is better than long term problems with the finish which is evident now.

The paint cracking is generally down to poor preparation of the surface or even too little paint applied, either one is not acceptable.


Hope this is useful advice


Chris


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

*Hi
Looks like stress fractures to me, if you have them repaired they MIGHT return so go with the other good advise reject the van before it's too late.

Regards

Ron*


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I would suggest that it has been struck with something rather hard.
Or, perhaps the vehicle has made contact with something. :x


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Is it a glass fibre top? It looks like gel coat cracking, which _can_ be repaired. But I know what you mean about not feeling right, I felt the same after my first car was stolen. They only got 200yds with it but smothered the inside with tomato ketchup!

Reject the van

Tco


----------



## 102138 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi
This looks like pressure from the inside, is there a cupboard or something inside in this area?. I used to work making fibreglass boats, we allways left clearance between a solid baulkhead and the sides to prevent this happening.-----TAKE IT BACK.
Best of luck
Nigel


----------



## 102138 (Dec 17, 2006)

H
Another thought just crossed my mind, if this is a fibreglass panel, it may have been hit too hard to release it from the mould, is the surface cracked?? this may sound a daft question but the mould may have the damage, reproducing it in your panel
Just a thought--------take it back
Nigel


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

*Looks like star cracking*

It looks very similar to star cracking on fibreglass boats. Have seen it caused by impact but can also be due to internal pressure from a hard point inside the moulding.

The only way this can be repaired is to grind back fill and then paint the entire area with a two pack polyurethane paint.

As others have said, you need to reject the van immediately to maintain your legal position. Examine the area carefully and see if there is any signs of a crater at the centre which could indicate a possible impact area. If none is evident, then it looks like a stress crack. Try and take really good close up photographs with a camera on max resolution for your records.

John C


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Wow, I can see why you are gutted.
Take it back and see what can be done
Even so, it is a real bummer to have to deal with this with your new MH
Hope it works out well in the end


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Faulty van*

Hi

This van is too new to be having these kind of issues. Reject it asap. Speak to trading standards for the exact wording of a letter or see a lawyer.

Russell


----------



## 89451 (May 23, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your replies, I must confess my heart sank reading through them because as much as I'd love to chuck it back at them, I'm not sure how I can afford the time to drive 160 miles back up the M6 tomorrow. 

I can categorically say there is no way this is due to impact, unless of course it was there when we picked up the vehicle and we missed it (which would be wildly unusual for OCD-me). Having spoke with my brother-in-law who works for a bodyshop, he seems to think that the paint just didn't have enough elasticity to cope with the extreme cold as the fibreglass is prown to expansion/shrinkage; although he clearly points out it needs to be examined carefully. More worryingly he reckons they would have to repaint the whole roof to make sure we couldn't see the repair, which means 'mess' (sob).

Anyway I look at it I just lay my head in my hands, with current personal time constraints it's a time and expense I can't afford to take, but can't afford not to. The only positive is that Auto Sleeper are not that far away if we chose to deal with them directly. 

One final question if I may - when you say return the vehicle because my legal standing is good, if that is indeed the case, would I need to take back my trade-in, or just wait for a new replacement? 

Ian & Caz


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

One final question if I may - when you say return the vehicle because my legal standing is good, if that is indeed the case, would I need to take back my trade-in, or just wait for a new replacement?

Ian & Caz[/quote]

Ian

You have the right to either a full refund of all monies paid and the return of your Part-ex, also your expenses to return the defective vehicle or you can opt for a replacement vehicle supplied without any extra cost to you.

If it is not convenient for you to personally return the defective vehicle you can ask the dealer to collect at their expense, ask for visual proof that the vehicle is fully insured whilst in their care.
As others have said photograph the defective panels, also log all phone calls with details of person you spoke to and finally put it in writing and send recorded delivery and keep copies of everything, make the dealer put every offer of exchange or repair in writing, this avoids he said, they said situations. Your contract is with the dealer not the manufacturer, do not circumvent the dealer even if they are nice people and blame the manufacturer.
If you have finance on the vehicle or used a credit card for any payments towards deposit etc on the vehicle inform them immediately of the defective vehicle as they are liable for the goods supplied together with the dealer.

If you opt to get repaired keep all info as above as you may need it for the future if the repairs etc are not done satisfactorily.

Chris


----------



## 100251 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Gutted 24 hours*

Suggest you look on http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/faq/faq.htm?id=43

This lays out your legal position.
However at the end there is a note specifically relating one quoted law to cars.
Good luck anyway
Skywriter


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ian & Caz,

Just to reinforce what skywriter says, here is the HonestJohn extract I highlighted some time ago, and my own views on vehicle rejection.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-298339.html#298339

At times of such stress it is important to have some semblance of personal control over the situation, and merely knowing your bottom-line rights helps in that regard. You ARE in control, so decide what YOU want to do in full knowledge of the legal situation and pursue it. Vehicle rejection may, or may not be, your chosen course.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Cranial said," _The only positive is that Auto Sleeper are not that far away if we chose to deal with them directly._ "

Hi Ian and Caz

Heartfelt condolences. It feels like the bottom has dropped out of your world doesn't it.

Before you do anything rash,  *I strongly recommend you to contact Charles Trevelyan*  at Autosleepers Customer Service. He is a gentleman of the old school and has the sincerest possible interest in customer satisfaction as he ran the firm for a long time, and still regards it as his baby. You will not be disappointed in his response.

If you have to travel a long way and it's an overnight job, A/S may well put you up in a local hotel. (Don't quote me on that of course but it has happened before.)

*Contact details* Quickest way is to email Barbara at *[email protected]* and ask her to print the message and pass it to Charles. Her desk is about 5 yards from Charles and the message will be there seconds.

I have no involvement with Autosleepers, other than living nearby and as a satisfied customer. If it cheers you up at all, my confidence comes from the way Charles sorted out the problems on my new van, and I'm sure you will get the same treatment.

By contacting Charles you will not be committing yourself to anything, but it will give you another possible option.

Regards, and good luck

Dave


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

I would definitely reject it. You have a right to expect the item you purchased to be in 1st class condition and fit for the purpose it is intended for. If you have an over cab and it is this section where the cracking is then it is not"fit for purpose" because it could fail and be rendered unusable This is what I would do in your situation


----------



## 89451 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Gutted 24 hours*



skywriter3 said:


> Suggest you look on http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/faq/faq.htm?id=43. This lays out your legal position. However at the end there is a note specifically relating one quoted law to cars. Good luck anyway Skywriter


Many thanks, that made interesting reading.

To update you all I drove all the way back up this morning and returned the vehicle shortly after midday. Upon inspection the initial diagnosis seems to be relating to the gel coating and possible over-tightening of the window just below. They seem eager and positive to remedy the situation as soon as possible, and being aware of my OCD-type attention to detail should know that any attempted repair will have to be of the utmost quality. I expect to speak with them on Tuesday to hear what they want to suggest.

In the meantime I'm going to write a letter detailing the faults and deliver it special delivery as recommended, then seek compensation for consequential loss. I know many of you feel I should demand a new van, but I don't really think (judging by the above) this is an option, and I don't want to take our old van back as this will just incur more cost (storage/etc).. I just want one of these - but right!

Thanks again,

Ian & Caz


----------



## 89451 (May 23, 2005)

Hi all, 

I'm thinking of getting an independent bodywork expert out to look at the vehicle to back up my case; can anyone advise how I go about finding such people? Obviously I don't want "Chips Away" but more a creditable firm who will put their findings in writing. Ideally they would also be based in Cheshire. 

Many thanks, 

Ian & Caz.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Trident Problems*

As advised by just about everyone else you must take it back. 
My friend has had a few problems with his Autosleeper and he will now only deal with them direct and is well pleased with the work they have carried out.
If repairs on the moulding are not carried out correctly (specialist, not dealer) problems will continue to occur over time. Also the cause needs to be ascertained.

Best of luck 
Steve


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Trident Problems Repair should not be an option!!!!*



pneumatician said:


> As advised by just about everyone else you must take it back.
> My friend has had a few problems with his Autosleeper and he will now only deal with them direct and is well pleased with the work they have carried out.
> If repairs on the moulding are not carried out correctly (specialist, not dealer) problems will continue to occur over time. Also the cause needs to be ascertained.
> 
> ...


Above is 100% correct. I should add that the fibreglass moulding are not usually painted, the outside surface you see is part of the actual fibreglass composite, the outer layer being a gel coat. This is laid down in the mould and provides a watertight high gloss surface. All that can be done as a repair (which you should not accept) is to grind out the cracks and fill with polyester filler, rub down and then paint in order to cover up the repair.

Regards

John C


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Cranialstrain said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting an independent bodywork expert out to look at the vehicle to back up my case; can anyone advise how I go about finding such people? Obviously I don't want "Chips Away" but more a creditable firm who will put their findings in writing. Ideally they would also be based in Cheshire.
> 
> ...


try 
these They may not service your area but may be able to point you in the right direction. They were recommended by a company who work for the AA.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi!

I had a lot of problems with my Nuevo.(I think it was a prototype!!!) IMO mostly due to poor quality control.
I wrote to Autosleepers and detailed everything after which they telephoned me and discussed the problems. I was told that they (Autosleepers) would remedy any fault on the vehicle until I was happy with it - and they did, with no quibble or excuse.
O.K. the faults should not have been ther in the first place, but they accepted the van for what it was and sorted it.

If you are happy with the van apart from the defects you have found, I would be inclined to allow Autosleepers to remedy it at their Service Centre. The Factory is on the same small estate, so all items and equipment are at hand. They do a good job and will explain what they have done, but still check it over carefully before accepting it back.
As has been mentioned, Charles Treveylan is in charge at the Service Centre and is very helpful.

If the van is livable, they may offer for you to hook-up to their workshop for an overnight stay.


----------



## 107699 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi, this is looks like a stress fracture in the GRP around the roof window aperture. The window is held in with 'U' shaped clips and screws. It's possible that a screw tip has penetrated the gel coat surface causing it to crack. My advice is to return it to Charles or Trevor at Autosleepers ASAP.
On doing so, get someone from the factory paintshop to inspect it while you wait. 
Get them to carry out the repair and ask for compensation in the process.

All the best.


----------



## 89451 (May 23, 2005)

Thank you again ALL for the valuable information. 

Since returning the van on Sunday, a formal letter of "unsatisfactory quality" being delivered Special Delivery today, and speaking with them this afternoon, they are suggested sending it back to AutoSleeper on a transporter for the fault to be investigated and diagnosed; I've asked that a "message statement" be made available to us if we are to *consider* taking the vehicle back. Most importantly I've made it quite clear that the vehicle is returned / rejected and any action they take it up to them - it's not ours anymore. 

Although I appreciate the pro-active manner in which they're dealing with the problem, I do still feel it's all being played down and that "it's only a simple repair" - not what I'm hearing from you guys or an independent expert I spoke with last night. I sincerely hope this isn't going to be a battle, I actually really like these guys and the company, and I believe they are good genuine people; but I do fear that getting a replacement (if it comes to that) is going to take some doing. 

Thanks again for your help and support :roll: 

Ian & Caz.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm sure your prompt action in taking control and demonstrating your determination to use the law to uphold your justifiable expectations is the course of least hassle and heartache. Ball firmly in their court; only they can now lose out by their (in)actions.

Dave


----------



## 89451 (May 23, 2005)

Hi All,

We just wanted to drop a quick note to give you all a quick update as to the latest situation.

The van was sent back to AutoSleeper upon were they repaired it without prior authorisation or without providing a 'message statement' or any kind of report as requested; furthermore I was told by the dealer that when they asked them to do so afterwards they refused and said there was no need.

It then took 2 further weeks for it to be returned to the dealer, eventually arriving last Friday. I received a call from the service manager yesterday and upon insisting the repair must be flawless and they must check it before I drive up, he soon rung back to say he was sending it back to AutoSleeper as the repair wasn't good - and was immediately obvious when looking side-on.

On a positive (IMHO) is we feel the dealer is pursuing our eventual end-goal - to get a van back that is 100%. However, when speaking with the Sales Manager last week to discuss consequential loss (costs) he seemed to get threatening to throw my old van back at me and call it a day - something we don't want - we want our new van.

I'm not sure if it's time to get the solicitors involved full-time on this yet, I'm waiting to see what AutoSleeper have to say for themselves; I just want my van and want it right, and it looks like this one never will be, so wheres my new one!?

Advice/comments welcome as always.

Ian & Caz


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm unclear from your postings your desired outcome. Did you reject the van requesting repair or replacement, as per the HJ advice?

In any case, the supplier should have 3 attempts at a suitable repair. I think it was way premature to start discussing compensation.

Dave


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Why cant I view the piucture showing the damage?? 




I would definately contact the dealer first though but as I cant see the picture this may be wrong advise. Not all dealers are bad!!!!!!!!!

Chris


----------

